# 18"s for sale on e bay



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

18" CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE WHEELS RIMS OEM - eBay (item 220758311265 end time Mar-31-11 13:58:44 PDT)



fyi/ found these 18"s on eBay.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

if anyone is buying these and is upgrading from 17s or 16s im interested in buying your off of you. that way i can help you offset the price lol.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> if anyone is buying these and is upgrading from 17s or 16s im interested in buying your off of you. that way i can help you offset the price lol.


What are you going to start the bidding at


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

lol um a laptop and some video games lol not sure


----------

